# Brookfield Insulator



## swizzle (May 3, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about Brookfield insulators? This is one i found today. Its kinda 7up/emerald greenish, plenty of pot stones, crude and has air bubbles too. Swiz


----------



## privvydigger (May 3, 2010)

simple onluine search should turn up a wealth of info
 nice find


----------



## swizzle (May 3, 2010)

I've been doing the online search for about 2 hours now. There's a lot of information about insulators but I'm not finding much about this particular style. I have 2 other Brookfield that I found today that are the petticoat style but this one is a bit more blockish. I'm still looking and forum bouncing. Swiz


----------



## swizzle (May 3, 2010)

It appears to be a cd 162.1. But the examples they are showing have the sharp drip points. Mine has a smooth base. Swiz


----------



## David Fertig (May 3, 2010)

162.1  They come either smooth or w/ sharp drips.

 Anything on the top or the back side?

 Dave


----------



## glass man (May 4, 2010)

GREAT COLOR!


----------



## swizzle (May 4, 2010)

Nothing on the back. On the top is an OX, the X is really faint. I had to hold it at just the right angle to see it. So is this the one I can retire with or is it a step up from a Hemingray 42? I went back today and grab 3 more shopping bags full of mostly Lynchburgs. Swiz


----------



## TreasurDiggrNY (May 5, 2010)

Awesome color on the insulator, it's a beauty in great shape, congrats on the find[]


----------



## David Fertig (May 5, 2010)

Okey doke.  You've got a CD 162.1 [010] with the following values (based on vvnm):

 aqua, dark green aqua = $1
 green = $3-5
 Emerald green = $5-10
 Yellow green = $15-20
 Dark olive green = $30-40

 I'd say you could probably get a twin to this one at your local insulator show for about $10 based on your pic.  It's not the dk. olive grn. one and there are just too many of them around to get top book for one of these.  Still beats a clear Hemi-42, though!

 Dave


----------



## swizzle (May 6, 2010)

WooHoo. I'll sell it at a yard sale so I can pay for the gas to go look for some more. Actually I'm gonna keep this one for my own shelf. I love the color, the pot stones and bubbles and how crude it looks. What's the easiest way to clean the smoke off of these? I've used a whole brillo pad on 3 insulators and they're still not spotless. I did notice that they are 2 toned though. The smoke kept some of the glass protected from the UV and some of the bases are almost clear. I think they look really cool like that and much much better when they're all shined up. Once I do the whole lot I want to do a big group pic in the early morning sun. Swiz


----------



## towhead (May 6, 2010)

Tons of pics of diff colored CD 162.1's here:

http://www.myinsulators.com/acw/styles/glass/threaded/145/cd162.1/index.html

 -Julie


----------



## towhead (May 6, 2010)

Lots of pics and info here too....just gotta fig how to navigate around the site....

http://www.insulators.info/

 -Julie


----------



## swizzle (May 6, 2010)

Thanx for the links. I'm still struggling with the clean up. It might be a few days before I can do a complete clean up shot. I've got around 75 to 80 insulators. There's gotta be some nice color swirls and pot stones in a few of them. Swiz


----------



## David Fertig (May 6, 2010)

Put about 3 gallons of water in a drywall mud bucket and add 4-5 cans Red Devil lye.  

 Stir and let it cool to room temp (it gets hot).

 Wear rubber gloves and put insulators in bucket - as many as will fit.

 Cover with lid and let sit a few days.  

 Remove (gloves) and rinse/wash in sink.  Most of the soot should come off with a dishrag.

 Dave


----------



## swizzle (May 6, 2010)

I was going to try muriatic acid, do you think that'll work just as good or should I try the lye? I was noticing during the clean up a lynchburg with smooth drip points until I turned it around and saw the sharp drip points on the other side. Is this what is referred to as an undershot? I can't wait to get these all cleaned up. It'll be another week before I can buy some cleaning stuff. Right now I have a few soaking in a solution of drano crystals and cold water. Is it a bad thing to clean these with a brillo pad? Swiz


----------



## David Fertig (May 6, 2010)

muratic will work too.  Don't do any carnival coatings in any of the acids though.  0000 steel wool works.  Brillo's ok too.

 Underpour.  And probably, yes.

 Dave


----------



## swizzle (May 6, 2010)

Thanx for the help. The clean up is gonna take some time so I'll reply back to this thread in a few days or so. Swiz


----------

